# Holyhead Golf Club



## Captainron (May 8, 2012)

Hidden away on Holy Island is a James Braid designed gem. The Holyhead Golf course is not long by any stretch of the imagination but an abundance of gorse and imaginative routing are enough to keep all levels of golfer honest.  At just 6090 yards off the tips you could be fooled into thinking a low score could be on the cards but with the brutal prevailing wind you would do well to play to your handicap.  The front nine is where you can make a score but the back nine will try and take it off you.  The par four 10[SUP]th[/SUP] is a brilliant hole where anything other than an excellent drive leaves a blind second over gorse to a well bunkered green. The 175 yard par 3 13[SUP]th[/SUP] is another great hole where the green seems to be an oasis on a sea of gorse. Anything off line will lead to trouble and a par here feels like a birdie.  Holyhead is a pretty course which is off the beaten track but if you are in the neighbourhood you should definitely plan a round in on this fantastic course.


----------



## Jimbop90 (Jun 24, 2015)

I was about to create a thread myself but a quick forum search found this from Captainron. I played Holyhead on Monday and can second everything above, beautiful course, short in places but tricky due to the absolute death that is the gorse and some very tight fairways in places. The wind didn't blow for us and I rolled in some long putts for 3 birdies in the first 4, but the gorse soon got it's revenge as my overconfidence meant I went for a few shots too many.

Greens were in fantastic condition but not too slick, very true and gave you a chance, bunkers well sanded and tee's in great nick too.

Pretty much a must if you're staying in Holyhead, some lovely holiday rental properties around for a golf trip with a big enough group.


----------

